# Help!!!



## HOUSTONSANDRA (Aug 10, 2007)

I Want To Try Pills Instead Of Needles, What IS  GOOD to start Off With, I Want To Cut Up And Gain Muscle.  Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 10, 2007)

welcome to IM.

 before any of the knowlegeable members are even going to begin to answer this one for you, they are going to want to know a lot more about your background.  remember most goals need to be addressed first through proper nutrition and training long before you consider something like your talking about.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA welcome to IM! 

if you''re asking about oral steroids versus injectable please post your question in the Anabolic Zone forum, thanks.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to IRONMAG.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 13, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> they are going to want to know a lot more about your background.



_Background and frontground. Look at her photo gallery.

Nice. Welcome to IM._


----------



## HOUSTONSANDRA (Aug 14, 2007)

Forgot To Mention That This Will Be My First Time To Be On St.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome To Im, HUSTONSONDRA.

What's With The Crazy Casing?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

Something in her gallery tells me this chick's going to get all the help she needs.

Me first: I can pretty much garantuee you that there's no need to start using steroids yet. The knowledge on this forum will probably help your gains sky-rocket. After a few years you can start thinking about steroids.

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> Forgot To Mention That This Will Be My First Time To Be On St.


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 14, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> I Want To Try Pills Instead Of Needles, What IS  GOOD to start Off With, I Want To Cut Up And Gain Muscle.  Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ok, you would like help?

Don't do any pharmaceuticals right now.

What is good to start off with is actually the reality of what you are eating and solid training? 

How long have you been training? 

What are your splits? 

Cardio? 

Any max reps that you know of? 

How many calories are you eating a day?

What are your macronutrient ratios? 

x
x
x

T


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2007)

You look perfect the way you are, don't change just maintain.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Ok, you would like help?
> 
> Don't do any pharmaceuticals right now.
> 
> ...



Bump to this ^^^



min0 lee said:


> You look perfect the way you are, don't change just maintain.



Maybe her ass is flabby


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Bump to this ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe her ass is flabby


 
She doesn't show her ass in the gallery......hmmm


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 14, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Bump to this ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe her ass is flabby



Could be.

Ok Sandra,you are going to post up some rear end pics.Just so you can put an end to everyones curiosity.

Ok,ok,I just really want to see it!!LOL


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, I have seen her ass   Its really nice lol.. sorry suckas

Sorry we are such pervs Sandra   We get bored after a couple of days if your still around


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 15, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Ok, I have seen her ass   Its really nice lol.. sorry suckas
> 
> Sorry we are such pervs Sandra   We get bored after a couple of days if your still around



Damn you bro,how did you get to see it????????Who can i send the money to for this privilege?LOL

Yes Sandra,we mean no harm.Please don't take offense to the remarks.It's just that when I see a woman of your beauty,it effects me..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 20, 2007)

Prince said:


>





Another incredible pic.


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 21, 2007)

So do you think she is coming back for advice, or was that just a couple of bonkers posts? 

I don't think she got the answers she wanted

x
x
x

T


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> So do you think she is coming back for advice, or was that just a couple of bonkers posts?
> 
> I don't think she got the answers she wanted
> 
> ...



At least if she posts some more pics,it will be ok.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2007)

She looks like my x kinda


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> She looks like my x kinda




Prove it,wheres the pics??????????????

In the mean time,i'll just have to


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2007)

more neck down haha


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2007)

She is very pretty.


----------



## curqleez (Aug 29, 2007)

please don't turn into a man


----------



## PreMier (Aug 29, 2007)

curqleez said:


> please don't turn into a man


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> more neck down haha



Sweet,but we'll just have to imagine on the neck down pics I guess??LOL

Seriously,very nice looking bro.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

yea, even though she is my X i still respect her.. so no naked pics for you!


----------



## HOUSTONSANDRA (Sep 12, 2007)

HMMM.... NONE OF YOUR REPLIES HELPED! WHAT DO PICTURE'S HAVE TO DO WITH WHAT I ASKED  NOT BEING RUDE OR ANYTHING I JUST WANT ANSWERS PLEASE! I WANTTO USE  CAPSULES INSTEAD OF NEEDLES...


----------



## HOUSTONSANDRA (Sep 12, 2007)

How About Winstrol?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 12, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> How About Winstrol?


How about not?  What physical efforts have you attempted to improve your body and reach your goals?


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 13, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> How About Winstrol?



We would need more info about your training, diet, goals,  all that before giving some sensible answers.

Personally, I think it is bonkers for women to take steroids unless they are competing in bodybuilding at a national level. Even then it is a bit suspect.


----------



## HOUSTONSANDRA (Sep 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How about not?  What physical efforts have you attempted to improve your body and reach your goals?



WELL I WANT  BIG RESULTS I GOT INTO  IT 2YRS AGO AND I SAW VERY FAST RESULTS WITH WINSTROL AND WOWRKING OUT TWICE A DAY BUT I WANT TO GET BACK INTO IT SO......


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> WELL I WANT  BIG RESULTS I GOT INTO  IT 2YRS AGO AND I SAW VERY FAST RESULTS WITH WINSTROL AND WORKING OUT TWICE A DAY BUT I WANT TO GET BACK INTO IT SO......



so you think that taking drugs is the answer?


----------



## HOUSTONSANDRA (Sep 13, 2007)

Prince said:


> so you think that taking drugs is the answer?



I DONT THINK ITS THE ANSWER BELIEVE ME, IT WAS FAST RESULTS THEN,  I GUESS MAYBE IF I WORKOUT HARDER I CAN GET THE SAME RESULTS


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2007)

i sent her a message(about 3 weeks ago) saying that people wouldnt really give here the answer she wanted.. and she would need to post her diet/routine in detail. 

people either dont speak fucking english all that well, or they dont give a shit


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 13, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> I DONT THINK ITS THE ANSWER BELIEVE ME, IT WAS FAST RESULTS THEN,  I GUESS MAYBE IF I WORKOUT HARDER I CAN GET THE SAME RESULTS



Hey Sandra,

A lot of people new to training have fast results. One of the central tenets to bodybuilding is maintaining your gains and building on them.

Did you keep your gains from your last cycle? 

What's the big rush?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> I DONT THINK ITS THE ANSWER BELIEVE ME, IT WAS FAST RESULTS THEN,  I GUESS MAYBE IF I WORKOUT HARDER I CAN GET THE SAME RESULTS



unless you plan on competing in pro bodybuilding females taking any type of steroid is just plain stupid IMO, but the point we're making is steroids or not you need to have your diet, nutrition and training in check before drugs are even considered AND you should have several solid years under your belt.

if getting a good physique were easy or attainable with a pill everyone would have one, it takes much more than drugs.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2007)

She is just going to go to one of the other shit forums and let some bozo talk her into doing some crazy cycle that is going to fuck her up. Her pictures like flawless. Why the fuck would a woman that attractive want to do steroids?


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 13, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea, even though she is my X i still respect her.. so no naked pics for you!




Damn it!!!!!!LOL


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 13, 2007)

Prince said:


> unless you plan on competing in pro bodybuilding females taking any type of steroid is just plain stupid IMO, but the point we're making is steroids or not you need to have your diet, nutrition and training in check before drugs are even considered AND you should have several solid years under your belt.
> 
> if getting a good physique were easy or attainable with a pill everyone would have one, it takes much more than drugs.




BUMP THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweety,you have to understand that what you are trying to obtain can be done through hard work and diet.You obviously are not even ready to think about the use of gear to help you.You have got to develop yourself naturally through hard training and dedication to not only this training,but your lifestyle in general.Keep your DIET tight,keep that cardio going,and you should be able to get to where you want to be.You obviously have made great progress in whatever you are doing,so why try to change a winning routine??

Oh and about the pics,we weren't asking for them to help you,we just really love looking at a beautiful woman.

Sorry.


----------



## HOUSTONSANDRA (Sep 13, 2007)

IRONBULL05 said:


> BUMP THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sweety,you have to understand that what you are trying to obtain can be done through hard work and diet.You obviously are not even ready to think about the use of gear to help you.You have got to develop yourself naturally through hard training and dedication to not only this training,but your lifestyle in general.Keep your DIET tight,keep that cardio going,and you should be able to get to where you want to be.You obviously have made great progress in whatever you are doing,so why try to change a winning routine??
> 
> ...



I ACTUALLY POSTED THAT, ABOUT JUST WORKING OUT HARDER GOSH GUYS NO BIG DEAL BUT THANKS....  I'LL KEEP DOING WHAT IM DOING EAT RIGHT AND JUST WORKOUT!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2007)

FYI - caps lock is YELLING.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> I ACTUALLY POSTED THAT, ABOUT JUST WORKING OUT HARDER GOSH GUYS NO BIG DEAL BUT THANKS....  I'LL KEEP DOING WHAT IM DOING EAT RIGHT AND JUST WORKOUT!



Harder-core steriod use will only result in your voice changing and your facial features becoming more manly...

Being in good shape and remaining feminine is the key and the balance you are looking for...

If you have soft spots, comcentrate your WOs to gain mass muscle in those general areas...  Thsi will reduce the look of softness...

and to lose the fat, good old diet and cardio never failed anyone if you stick to it


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 14, 2007)

HOUSTONSANDRA said:


> I ACTUALLY POSTED THAT, ABOUT JUST WORKING OUT HARDER GOSH GUYS NO BIG DEAL BUT THANKS....  I'LL KEEP DOING WHAT IM DOING EAT RIGHT AND JUST WORKOUT!



It might not be a matter of working out harder.... it might be about working out smarter.


----------

